# Help please with Sub



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

I found this 12 i bought from Ant here like 7 years ago ... anyone remember the name or how i can find specs ? Im ready to use it !


----------



## ExtremeAcres (Nov 6, 2009)

This thing is heavy as ****...lol


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

its a DIYMA R12...searching this forum should find specs.


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Fs: 25.21 Hz
Qms: 4.748
Vas: 41.71 L
Cms: 121.9 um/N
Mms: 326.8 g
Rms: 10.91 mohms
Xmax: 23 mm
Xmec: 32 mm
Dia: 25 cm
Sd: 491 sq. cm.
Vd: 1.129 L
Qes: 0.383
Re: 3.6 ohms
Le: 1.319 mH
Z: 4 ohms
BL: 22.07 N/A / Tm
Pe: 1000w (up to)
Qts: 0.354
no: 0.169
SPL: 84.3 1W/1m
SPL: 87.89 2.8V/1m

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...yma-12-sub-clearance-until-supplies-last.html


----------

